# Best software for SEO and advertising



## MysterialSEO (Apr 17, 2009)

This unique software pack can EVERYTHING. * + mass post threads and messages on forums, blogs, guestbooks, boards, bulletins  + mass send PM (personal messages) to ALL users on thouthands forums simultaneously (multi-threading)  + automatically register e-mail accounts on GMAIL.Com and other email services  + automatically break CAPTCHAs - you see, this forum has captcha on registering, but it's was breaked   + automatically break text captchas as "2+2=?", "what color is sky?" etc. + have a lot of tools for links databases processing and analysing  + automatically confirm all links from e-mail account  + built-in "question-answer" system, mass post-editing system  + a lot of other features * Name of this program - *XRumer 5.0 Palladium*Not XRunner, not XRoomer, not xrumer - but *XRumer*.(versions XRumer 2.9 and XRumer 3.0 are too old)Just ask Google!


----------

